# Balancer is here



## Balancer

Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.

In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.

Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).

I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.

In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.

I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


----------



## Gracie

You have it pretty much under control because I understand you.

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult




your English is better than many people born here.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult



I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult



How's it going, man?

You know, it's funny how western media trys to sell the narrative that you Russians meddled in out elections when all we do over here is meddle in everybody elses elections all over the world. Gosh. We install governments all over the world. Whackobirds...

Ah well. Welcome.


----------



## RodISHI

frigidweirdo said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.
Click to expand...

That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.


----------



## frigidweirdo

RodISHI said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.
Click to expand...


You know I dreamed about you and me in the gutter last night?


----------



## RodISHI

frigidweirdo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I dreamed about you and me in the gutter last night?
Click to expand...

Your thirty plus years too late. Rod beat ya to it when he reached out his hand to help me step up onto the sidewalk next to him.


----------



## frigidweirdo

RodISHI said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I dreamed about you and me in the gutter last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thirty plus years too late. Rod beat ya to it when he reached out his hand to help me step up onto the sidewalk next to him.
Click to expand...


I'm sure Rod won't mind coming in for a threesome!


----------



## RodISHI

frigidweirdo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I dreamed about you and me in the gutter last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thirty plus years too late. Rod beat ya to it when he reached out his hand to help me step up onto the sidewalk next to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Rod won't mind coming in for a threesome!
Click to expand...

Even if they let you out of the whacky ward you still wouldn't be welcome.


----------



## frigidweirdo

RodISHI said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understood everything up until the part where you talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know I dreamed about you and me in the gutter last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thirty plus years too late. Rod beat ya to it when he reached out his hand to help me step up onto the sidewalk next to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Rod won't mind coming in for a threesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if they let you out of the whacky ward you still wouldn't be welcome.
Click to expand...


Not even if I bring along a chocolate cake?


----------



## Balancer

frigidweirdo said:


> talked about having a sexual relationship with a piano, I didn't get it.



Yes, this is a translation problem. The piano is not good for this purpose. It's narrow


----------



## RodISHI

frigidweirdo said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> That because your mind cannot seem to get out of that gutter you put yourself into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I dreamed about you and me in the gutter last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thirty plus years too late. Rod beat ya to it when he reached out his hand to help me step up onto the sidewalk next to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Rod won't mind coming in for a threesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if they let you out of the whacky ward you still wouldn't be welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even if I bring along a chocolate cake?
Click to expand...

The fish don't like chocolate cake that well but the dog could possibly be more inclined not to bite ya if you share a bit of your cake with him.


----------



## Balancer

I'm trying a mobile forum client for Android  I went to my daughter's school. On the way photographed the Moscow sunset. And now I'm riding the bus and testing the application.


----------



## RodISHI

Balancer said:


> I'm trying a mobile forum client for Android  I went to my daughter's school. On the way photographed the Moscow sunset. And now I'm riding the bus and testing the application.
> 
> View attachment 157953


Nice picture.

BTW welcome...I was not fully awake earlier and forgot to tell you that.


----------



## Balancer

RodISHI said:


> Nice picture.



Thank you  The other day I bought myself a LG V20. Communicator is chic, but the camera shoots a little worse than my previous LG G4.


----------



## Balancer

A mobile translator from Google is very inconvenient to use. Usability is zero. Therefore, I'm on the road, probably I will post more pictures than the text  And, as I understand it, the photo gallery of the forum is not available from the mobile application? This is the ashberry growing in our yard. Probably, it can be called "autumn Russian sakura"


----------



## miketx

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


Does Mr. Putin really love Donald Trump?  Welcome!


----------



## Balancer

miketx said:


> Does Mr. Putin really love Donald Trump?



I will ask him when I will next report. If I do not forget


----------



## miketx

Balancer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mr. Putin really love Donald Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask him when I will next report. If I do not forget
Click to expand...

You MUST ask him in English!


----------



## TNHarley

You look like an asian version of jeremy renner


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome Muscovy! LOL 

I was just thinking about Litwin and Jeannette...LOL

Good to see you here. Meet the mascot!

This is a good forum, Welcome!


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> You look like an asian version of jeremy renner



No, it does not look like it, in my opinion  Some individual facial features, probably, are similar, but in general - a completely different image


----------



## Balancer

Marion Morrison said:


> I was just thinking about Litwin and Jeannette...LOL



I already saw Litwin here 

Is Jeannette here too?


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like an asian version of jeremy renner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not look like it, in my opinion  Some individual facial features, probably, are similar, but in general - a completely different image
Click to expand...

Im just messing with you, man. Welcome!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Balancer said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about Litwin and Jeannette...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already saw Litwin here
> 
> Is Jeannette here too?
Click to expand...


No. waltky is, and the Polish one, too.

Yeah, you know where all the Russians are..LOL.

Very few here.


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> You look like an asian version of jeremy renner



When I was young and skinny, I was told that I was in some ways similar to John Lennon.





 But this, in my opinion, was the only one when I reminded one of the famous people


----------



## miketx

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like an asian version of jeremy renner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young and skinny, I was told that I was in some ways similar to John Lennon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this, in my opinion, was the only one when I reminded one of the famous people
Click to expand...

You looked like Lennon in the fact that you are both white!  Besides. Lennon NEVER wore a hat like that!


----------



## Balancer

miketx said:


> Besides. Lennon NEVER wore a hat like that!



Okay, I'll know to be like Lennon, I'll need to take off my hat 

...

And here I am like? This last winter, when in Moscow it was -29°C (-20°F)  






 In fact, it's even cold for Moscow. Apparently, the consequence of global warming


----------



## Marion Morrison

Balancer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides. Lennon NEVER wore a hat like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll know to be like Lennon, I'll need to take off my hat
> 
> ...
> 
> And here I am like? This last winter, when in Moscow it was -29°C (-20°F)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, it's even cold for Moscow. Apparently, the consequence of global warming
Click to expand...


 You keep your cold, cold Muscovy weather!


----------



## Balancer

Marion Morrison said:


> You keep your cold, cold Muscovy weather!



Is it cold?  Cold - that's it! 






The thermometer -64°C (-83°F). It seems that this is Norilsk. This photo is not mine. But, frankly, I would be dead at this temperature 

In Moscow people are more thermophilic. Here is the bike parade in January of this year, when it was -27°C (-17°F)


----------



## Marion Morrison

You guys are nuts! Is there a South Russia, where it's warmer?


----------



## DrLove

Nice intro - keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Balancer

Marion Morrison said:


> Is there a South Russia, where it's warmer?



The southern regions of Russia roughly correspond to the northern regions of the USA 

In the summer there, of course, it's hot, but there are no such places in Russia for you to swim in the winter, for example.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Balancer said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a South Russia, where it's warmer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The southern regions of Russia roughly correspond to the northern regions of the USA
> 
> In the summer there, of course, it's hot, but there are no such places in Russia for you to swim in the winter, for example.
Click to expand...


It's too cold for me to go swimming now! It's only 64 out, brrr..


----------



## Balancer

DrLove said:


> Nice intro - keep the pictures coming!



When it is difficult to write long texts through an electronic translator, photos often remain the most accessible way to tell something about life


----------



## Balancer

Marion Morrison said:


> It's too cold for me to go swimming now! It's only 64 out, brrr..



Yes, 64°F (17°C) is too cold for me  When the water temperature is below 20°C (68°F), I do not bathe.

Although once in my life I had a swim in the water at a temperature of 14°C (57°F). But then the air temperature was 27°C (81°F), only that saved me  And more I do not


----------



## miketx

Ok Balancer, you are here. But like J. Lennon, are here there and everywhere?


----------



## RWNJ

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


That's a hell of a translator. What are you using?


----------



## Balancer

miketx said:


> But like J. Lennon, are here there and everywhere?



There is such a thing. When I have free time, I regularly write to 5-6 Internet resources, and occasionally - to 15-20  However, it happens that there are many cases or no mood and I am lost for a week.

...

On this forum, I got by accident. I was looking for a forum client for Android for another forum and stumbled across Google Play on a client for this forum. I went to look, then registered here. While I like it here, the most benevolent atmosphere among all American forums


----------



## Balancer

RWNJ said:


> That's a hell of a translator. What are you using?



Google Translate.


----------



## Indeependent

miketx said:


> Ok Balancer, you are here. But like J. Lennon, are here there and everywhere?


That was Paul.


----------



## miketx

Indeependent said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Balancer, you are here. But like J. Lennon, are here there and everywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> That was Paul.
Click to expand...

How dare destroy my narrative.


----------



## miketx

Balancer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> But like J. Lennon, are here there and everywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is such a thing. When I have free time, I regularly write to 5-6 Internet resources, and occasionally - to 15-20  However, it happens that there are many cases or no mood and I am lost for a week.
> 
> ...
> 
> On this forum, I got by accident. I was looking for a forum client for Android for another forum and stumbled across Google Play on a client for this forum. I went to look, then registered here. While I like it here, the most benevolent atmosphere among all American forums
Click to expand...

It was a song by the Beatles.


----------



## Balancer

miketx said:


> It was a song by the Beatles.



I do not know the Beatles well  My wife used to be very fond of this band for some time, but I rather like the classic rock from Queen and Scorpions to Muse and Royal Republic 

Although the songs love text more than music. Therefore, I prefer a more understandable Russian rock and Russian bards.


----------



## RWNJ

Balancer said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a song by the Beatles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know the Beatles well  My wife used to be very fond of this band for some time, but I rather like the classic rock from Queen and Scorpions to Muse and Royal Republic
> 
> Although the songs love text more than music. Therefore, I prefer a more understandable Russian rock and Russian bards.
Click to expand...

It's unfortunate that songs don't translate well. The word values get all messed up.


----------



## DrLove

Balancer said:


> RWNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a hell of a translator. What are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate.
Click to expand...


Think it was Google translate that i used several years back to communicate with a VERY hot Russian lady. She wasn't one of these mail order bride sorts - real as could be and i knew the pictures she sent were actually her because i asked for some custom stuff so i could prove it to myself.

Got pretty hot and heavy, but ultimately she wanted me to pay for her to visit and i got cold feet. Often wonder if that was the right decision .. we're still in touch from time to time. 

Anyway, Russian beauties are like no other!

beautiful russian women


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult



Welcome!

Thank you in advance for helping sway our election in 2016.  We believe that Uncle Vlad saved the American Republic and consider him on par with Revolutionary War hero Lafayette and for the exact same reason: they saved the Republic.


----------



## Balancer

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thank you in advance for helping sway our election in 2016.



I would like to believe that Russia really has such an influence, but alas, I am a realist  Of course, we all live in a single world, and the Americans' opinion is influenced to some extent by the choice of Russians, and the opinion of Russians influences the opinion of Americans. But, nevertheless, not at such a weak impact


----------



## miketx

Balancer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for helping sway our election in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to believe that Russia really has such an influence, but alas, I am a realist  Of course, we all live in a single world, and the Americans' opinion is influenced to some extent by the choice of Russians, and the opinion of Russians influences the opinion of Americans. But, nevertheless, not at such a weak impact
Click to expand...

I think Americans opinions are largely influenced by the sorry ass lying media.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Balancer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for helping sway our election in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to believe that Russia really has such an influence, but alas, I am a realist  Of course, we all live in a single world, and the Americans' opinion is influenced to some extent by the choice of Russians, and the opinion of Russians influences the opinion of Americans. But, nevertheless, not at such a weak impact
Click to expand...


No, no no. NO!  Isn't it true that Putin hired people to drive his "Vote Changing Trucks" through key US swing states?  I've been trying to get our Democrats to admit to remember seeing these truck in their neighborhoods on Election Day.  Thanks to Uncle Vlad, we have President Trump


----------



## Balancer

CrusaderFrank said:


> No, no no. NO!  ... I've been trying to get our Democrats to admit to remember seeing these truck in their neighborhoods on Election Day.



This is not true. We do not need to move trucks in the US. We have such intercontinental antennas


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Balancer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no no. NO!  ... I've been trying to get our Democrats to admit to remember seeing these truck in their neighborhoods on Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true. We do not need to move trucks in the US. We have such intercontinental antennas
> 
> View attachment 157995
Click to expand...


I still cannot get a single USMB Democrat to admit that Putin flipped their vote!  That's how effective the operation was!  Now, bear in mind that there are only 2 individual Democrats at USMB and they post under 30 to 40 different user names, but still neither of them will admit that they flipped their vote.

I'm glad Uncle Vlad is on our side!


----------



## Gracie

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like an asian version of jeremy renner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not look like it, in my opinion  Some individual facial features, probably, are similar, but in general - a completely different image
Click to expand...

Personally, you look a bit like Jimmy Fallons older brother.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look like an asian version of jeremy renner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not look like it, in my opinion  Some individual facial features, probably, are similar, but in general - a completely different image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, you look a bit like Jimmy Fallons older brother.
Click to expand...


No he looks like the Jeremy Renner


----------



## Gracie

Yeah..he does with that pic!


----------



## Gracie

Putin and Trump are pals. I'm surprised nobody has caught the clues. Those two are playing the good cop bad cop thing, and fooling everyone. Well...except the smarty pants people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> Putin and Trump are pals. I'm surprised nobody has caught the clues. Those two are playing the good cop bad cop thing, and fooling everyone. Well...except the smarty pants people.


----------



## Moonglow

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


Do the electronic translators understand you?


----------



## TNHarley

I have a question for you Balancer 
Why does stalin have such large support in russia?


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?



He did a lot for the country. Maybe even more than anyone else in Russian history. Of course, the price of this was considerable. And many turned away from him after the first revelations after the collapse of the USSR. But the years have passed, it became obvious that very many of these exposures are incredibly exaggerated, many in general turned out to be lies. And people begin to re-evaluate the outcome of this person's work. Therefore it is not surprising that his popularity returned. And with a grow. Effect of the pendulum. If you accuse someone of many false things, then when the charge comes down, the guilty person seems even more honest than he really was.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> I have a question for you Balancer
> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?


He's hot.  He takes his shirt off and rides bareback (innuendo there).  He's a nationalist and he's killing or imprisoning anyone he isn't popular with.


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did a lot for the country. Maybe even more than anyone else in Russian history. Of course, the price of this was considerable. And many turned away from him after the first revelations after the collapse of the USSR. But the years have passed, it became obvious that very many of these exposures are incredibly exaggerated, many in general turned out to be lies. And people begin to re-evaluate the outcome of this person's work. Therefore it is not surprising that his popularity returned. And with a grow. Effect of the pendulum. If you accuse someone of many false things, then when the charge comes down, the guilty person seems even more honest than he really was.
Click to expand...

"the price of this was considerable" I have never heard an underestimation of this magnitude.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you Balancer
> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?
> 
> 
> 
> He's hot.  He takes his shirt off and rides bareback (innuendo there).  He's a nationalist and he's killing or imprisoning anyone he isn't popular with.
Click to expand...

Stalin wasnt a "nationalist" until the war with germany. Before that, he was a leninist. Which is VERY "anti-nationalist". 
"great patriots war" was a ruse to get all russians to fight..


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> "the price of this was considerable" I have never heard an underestimation of this magnitude.



But certainly familiar with the constant  overestimate of this magnitude  

However, there is little to argue about this meaning, it usually amounts to comparing official figures and documents against the literary creativity of Solzhenitsyn, Suvorov and other dissidents. And what to believe, literature or archives is already a personal matter for everyone


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> "great patriots war" was a ruse to get all russians to fight..



This is not a ruse. This is a translation inaccuracy  To be more precise, WWII in Russian sounds like the "Great Fatherlands War". And the term "Fatherland" (Otechestvo) means the country of birth, regardless of nationality. Therefore, the name of the war bears the semantics of the general war of all the peoples of the USSR against a common enemy.


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "the price of this was considerable" I have never heard an underestimation of this magnitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But certainly familiar with the constant  overestimate of this magnitude
> 
> However, there is little to argue about this meaning, it usually amounts to comparing official figures and documents against the literary creativity of Solzhenitsyn, Suvorov and other dissidents. And what to believe, literature or archives is already a personal matter for everyone
Click to expand...

*But certainly familiar with the constant  overestimate of this magnitude*
Fair enough! I wont argue that a bit, my man.
Some stuff cant be argued, though. Like how the great famine was _officially denied_ and people that went against that ended up dead. Hek, even mention of it would get you a few years in the gulag. Hek, didnt they end up officially denying the gulag too? Makes me think the rumors about it being on purpose were true. BUT, thats just MY opinion.


----------



## Natural Citizen

miketx said:


> Ok Balancer, you are here. But like J. Lennon, are here there and everywhere?



Wait. I thought we could see Russia from here.


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "great patriots war" was a ruse to get all russians to fight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a ruse. This is a translation inaccuracy  To be more precise, WWII in Russian sounds like the "Great Fatherlands War". And the term "Fatherland" (Otechestvo) means the country of birth, regardless of nationality. Therefore, the name of the war bears the semantics of the general war of all the peoples of the USSR against a common enemy.
Click to expand...

I didnt know that. Excellent!
However, my point went unchanged. He only tried to unite the people because of the war. Stalin was FAR from a "nationalist"


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> BUT, thats just MY opinion.



Ok, I will not argue, although I think it's a bit different


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> Stalin was FAR from a "nationalist"



Of course. He was a Georgian, not a Russian. For this reason alone, he could not play a card of nationalism, even if he wanted 

And, naturally, he was a communist. And communism, as was correctly noted above, is anti-nationalistic.


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, thats just MY opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I will not argue, although I think it's a bit different
Click to expand...

Obviously, i wasnt there. So all i have is history books. I feel like you werent there either. lol. Considering his support in your country, his actions are probably "downplayed" a bit. But i will admit that the info i have read could be "exaggerated" because people hated him so much.
Regardless of inaccuracies on either side, he is responsible for the deaths of millions of people. And thats horrible.


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> I feel like you werent there either. lol. Considering his support in your country, his actions are probably "downplayed" a bit.



I grew up among people whose youth was spent under Stalin  My radial youth fell on the years of Perestroika and the collapse of the USSR. I greedily absorbed all those exposures, which then became widely available and my political views were formed under the influence of these exposures. But then the years have passed, and I tend to change my views if they do not correspond to the facts. So, over time, my attitude towards Stalin changed quite a lot  I still do not adore him and I do not think that he has no blood on his hands. But I look at it with a sober glance, perceiving the whole story.


----------



## Viacheslav

TNHarley said:


> Stalin was FAR from a "nationalist"



Yes, Stalin could be for some a tyrant, an executioner for others, the father of a nation or a nation leader or even an effective manager, but he was never a nationalist. He  oppressed all nations without any exptions


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you Balancer
> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?
> 
> 
> 
> He's hot.  He takes his shirt off and rides bareback (innuendo there).  He's a nationalist and he's killing or imprisoning anyone he isn't popular with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin wasnt a "nationalist" until the war with germany. Before that, he was a leninist. Which is VERY "anti-nationalist".
> "great patriots war" was a ruse to get all russians to fight..
Click to expand...

Sorry, Too early in the morning, and I read "Putin."  red face.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you Balancer
> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?
> 
> 
> 
> He's hot.  He takes his shirt off and rides bareback (innuendo there).  He's a nationalist and he's killing or imprisoning anyone he isn't popular with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin wasnt a "nationalist" until the war with germany. Before that, he was a leninist. Which is VERY "anti-nationalist".
> "great patriots war" was a ruse to get all russians to fight..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Too early in the morning, and I read "Putin."  red face.
Click to expand...

Lol i wondered where the "bareback" thing came from.
No shit, i thought to myself "is that a russian thing or something?" Lol


----------



## Balancer

OldLady said:


> Sorry, Too early in the morning, and I read "Putin."  red face.



Is Putin a nationalist?  This is after Russia introduced tough laws against extremism and many Russian nationalists were imprisoned as political prisoners?  Now you can get a major penalty just for reposting some nationalistic material in the social network.

Russia is too multinational, so that it is possible to combine the strengthening of the country and the theme of nationalism. If the task is to strengthen the country - then you need to press nationalism. If you need to destroy the country - then you need to encourage nationalism. The Soviet Union in its time and destroyed.

In the US, this has no analogue, because in America there are no national states. As part of Russia, there are national republics. And the growth of nationalism will lead to their separation.


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> Is Putin a nationalist?  This is after Russia introduced tough laws against extremism and many Russian nationalists were imprisoned as political prisoners?  Now you can get a major penalty just for reposting some nationalistic material in the social network.
> 
> Russia is too multinational, so that it is possible to combine the strengthening of the country and the theme of nationalism. If the task is to strengthen the country - then you need to press nationalism. If you need to destroy the country - then you need to encourage nationalism. The Soviet Union in its time and destroyed.
> 
> In the US, this has no analogue, because in America there are no national states. As part of Russia, there are national republics. And the growth of nationalism will lead to their separation.


 Wasnt the anti-nationalist Lenin the reason why the USSR broke up into so many countries in the early 20th century?


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> Wasnt the anti-nationalist Lenin the reason why the USSR broke up into so many countries in the early 20th century?



After the revolution, Russia lost some territory (for example, Finland), but not through Lenin's fault 

The overthrow of the tsar was not the work of the Bolsheviks/Communists, the first revolution was bourgeois. Everyone after the collapse pulled the blanket to his side. For three years Russia waged a hard war. And as soon as the central power collapsed, the entire Russian empire began to crumble. If it were not for the communists to come to power during the second revolution, Russia could not remain.

But Lenin, precisely, managed to stop the collapse of the country, won the civil war, returned many republics that declared independence and created the USSR. For some territories that were annexed by neighbors or lost, he did not chase, because he believed that the world revolution was inevitable, and the borders with it would disappear.


----------



## TNHarley

Balancer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt the anti-nationalist Lenin the reason why the USSR broke up into so many countries in the early 20th century?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the revolution, Russia lost some territory (for example, Finland), but not through Lenin's fault
> 
> The overthrow of the tsar was not the work of the Bolsheviks/Communists, the first revolution was bourgeois. Everyone after the collapse pulled the blanket to his side. For three years Russia waged a hard war. And as soon as the central power collapsed, the entire Russian empire began to crumble. If it were not for the communists to come to power during the second revolution, Russia could not remain.
> 
> But Lenin, precisely, managed to stop the collapse of the country, won the civil war, returned many republics that declared independence and created the USSR. For some territories that were annexed by neighbors or lost, he did not chase, because he believed that the world revolution was inevitable, and the borders with it would disappear.
Click to expand...

He issued something like a "declaration of the rights of the russian peoples" and many peoples declared independence because of it. Thats why Finland, Lithuania, Poland and a few others are their own countries now.


----------



## Balancer

TNHarley said:


> He issued something like a "declaration of the rights of the russian peoples" and many peoples declared independence because of it. Thats why Finland, Lithuania, Poland and a few others are their own countries now.



It is very difficult to fight for integrity in a country devastated by civil war. Against which are fighting 14 other countries  Naturally, we had to go to such "pacifying" steps. It is better to have a friendly or neutral neighbor state than an enemy, which still can not be kept. Moreover, in the future the general communist international was planned all the same


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome Muscovy! LOL
> 
> I was just thinking about Litwin and Jeannette...LOL
> 
> Good to see you here. Meet the mascot!
> 
> This is a good forum, Welcome!


It looks like Nikita Khrushchev, so Brother Ivan should feel right at home.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

CrusaderFrank said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for helping sway our election in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to believe that Russia really has such an influence, but alas, I am a realist  Of course, we all live in a single world, and the Americans' opinion is influenced to some extent by the choice of Russians, and the opinion of Russians influences the opinion of Americans. But, nevertheless, not at such a weak impact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no no. NO!  Isn't it true that Putin hired people to drive his "Vote Changing Trucks" through key US swing states?  I've been trying to get our Democrats to admit to remember seeing these truck in their neighborhoods on Election Day.  Thanks to Uncle Vlad, we have President Trump
Click to expand...

*Liberal Logic
*
I saw a guy who looked sort of Russian go into the place I voted in.  So Putin must have sent over millions of people like that.  I noticed that I didn't see anyone like that after the election; that's proof that they all came over here for one thing and then all went back.  Melania and Ivanka look sort of Russian, too, so this must have been all set up years ago.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

TNHarley said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does stalin have such large support in russia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did a lot for the country. Maybe even more than anyone else in Russian history. Of course, the price of this was considerable. And many turned away from him after the first revelations after the collapse of the USSR. But the years have passed, it became obvious that very many of these exposures are incredibly exaggerated, many in general turned out to be lies. And people begin to re-evaluate the outcome of this person's work. Therefore it is not surprising that his popularity returned. And with a grow. Effect of the pendulum. If you accuse someone of many false things, then when the charge comes down, the guilty person seems even more honest than he really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the price of this was considerable" I have never heard an underestimation of this magnitude.
Click to expand...

*Their Bubble Gets Popped by a Weasel*

Leftists have a blind faith that everybody loves them, that's because they are weakling misfits and desperately need to believe that.  So they are easily suckered into giving everything away to sweet-talking  opportunists like Stalin


----------



## Balancer

I'm watching now on YouTube, my wife and daughter have recorded 


That's already the feeling when children do what you never could


----------



## Balancer

It's just now, near the house


----------



## DrLove

The Sage of Main Street said:


> I saw a guy who looked sort of Russian go into the place I voted in.  So Putin must have sent over millions of people like that.  I noticed that I didn't see anyone like that after the election; that's proof that they all came over here for one thing and then all went back.  Melania and Ivanka look sort of Russian, too, so this must have been all set up years ago.



Someone claimed they saw thousands of illegal Russians voting? Informative thanks, i must have missed that.


----------



## DrLove

Balancer said:


> I'm watching now on YouTube, my wife and daughter have recorded.
> 
> That's already the feeling when children do what you never could



She has a very VERY nice touch - thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

DrLove said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a guy who looked sort of Russian go into the place I voted in.  So Putin must have sent over millions of people like that.  I noticed that I didn't see anyone like that after the election; that's proof that they all came over here for one thing and then all went back.  Melania and Ivanka look sort of Russian, too, so this must have been all set up years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone claimed they saw thousands of illegal Russians voting? Informative thanks, i must have missed that.
Click to expand...

*STRUNG UP TOGETHER*

They're out there, and they're coming to get you.  hillary would have given you a safe space, but no, you wanted to make America great again.


----------



## Balancer

DrLove said:


> She has a very VERY nice touch - thanks for sharing!



Thank you. In general, we do not plan anything related to music for the daughter in the his future, just playing music has a positive effect on the development of the brain  Nevertheless, now the next training course has finished on "5-", it is, roughly, an analogue of "A-" in American education grading.


----------



## Balancer

Hoosier8 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind my asking, what is rent as a percentage of your income?  No need to name costs or income.



In Russia, people are still not as shy as in the West, they call income figures  I get about 110-115 thousand rubles a month now. That's about $2000. For an apartment I pay 34,000 rubles, near $600. The apartment, however, is small even by the Russian standards. Two rooms with a total area of 55 square meters. Approximately 590 square feet. I believe that this is a lot for Japan or China, but very little for America 

This year I bought a three-room apartment in Kaliningrad (80 square meters = 870 square feet), but this is a new building, immediately after construction and without interior finishing. There is still a repair, decoration. Because of the fact that it is in a fairly remote city, the process, I'm afraid, will be very much delayed. Therefore, I live as long as in Moscow


----------



## Balancer

I found out that the Russian electronic translator from Yandex also began to use to translate the neural network and the quality of the translation became much better than before. But it seems to me subjective, that the translation from Yandex, nevertheless, is worse. For comparison, I'm now typing this text in pure Russian without adaptation and simplification to facilitate the translation. Assess from the point of view of English which option will be better. The first paragraph is the work of Google. The second one is Yandex 

Found that Russian electronic translator from Yandex has also started to use for translation of the neural network and the quality of the translation was a lot better than before. But, subjectively, I think that the translation from Yandex is still worse. For comparison, I now fill the text in pure Russian without adaptation and simplification to facilitate transfer. Rate from the point of view of English, which option is better. The first paragraph is the job of Google. Second — Yandex


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Hullo fellow newcomer....I see you like science fiction..have you read any Kim Stanley Robinson?   If not, I recommend him highly..especially his later books.

Kim Stanley Robinson - Wikipedia


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Balancer said:


> I found out that the Russian electronic translator from Yandex also began to use to translate the neural network and the quality of the translation became much better than before. But it seems to me subjective, that the translation from Yandex, nevertheless, is worse. For comparison, I'm now typing this text in pure Russian without adaptation and simplification to facilitate the translation. Assess from the point of view of English which option will be better. The first paragraph is the work of Google. The second one is Yandex
> 
> Found that Russian electronic translator from Yandex has also started to use for translation of the neural network and the quality of the translation was a lot better than before. But, subjectively, I think that the translation from Yandex is still worse. For comparison, I now fill the text in pure Russian without adaptation and simplification to facilitate transfer. Rate from the point of view of English, which option is better. The first paragraph is the job of Google. Second — Yandex


I found the first paragraph, from Google, to be the better of the two. However, both were understandable.


----------



## Balancer

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I see you like science fiction..



Yes, I read mostly SF&F.



EvilEyeFleegle said:


> have you read any Kim Stanley Robinson?



Looked at his bibliography, could not remember, read something from his works before or not. Most likely - did not read. According to critics' reviews it is difficult to judge, estimates in Russia are not very high. Criticize mostly not very deeply developed characters or lack of some central ideas. I'll try to read when I have time


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Balancer said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you like science fiction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I read mostly SF&F.
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you read any Kim Stanley Robinson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looked at his bibliography, could not remember, read something from his works before or not. Most likely - did not read. According to critics' reviews it is difficult to judge, estimates in Russia are not very high. Criticize mostly not very deeply developed characters or lack of some central ideas. I'll try to read when I have time
Click to expand...

Fair enough..I will point out that his Mars trilogy is highly regarded here.  A bit old now, of course.


----------



## Balancer

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I will point out that his Mars trilogy is highly regarded here.  A bit old now, of course.



It seemed to me that the higher ratings and more positive feedback from the Three Californias Trilogy (Translated into Russian as "the California's Trilogy"). Here it is downloaded to the communicator, I will read how it will turn to read


----------



## Lewdog

Balancer said:


> Hoosier8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what is rent as a percentage of your income?  No need to name costs or income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia, people are still not as shy as in the West, they call income figures  I get about 110-115 thousand rubles a month now. That's about $2000. For an apartment I pay 34,000 rubles, near $600. The apartment, however, is small even by the Russian standards. Two rooms with a total area of 55 square meters. Approximately 590 square feet. I believe that this is a lot for Japan or China, but very little for America
> 
> This year I bought a three-room apartment in Kaliningrad (80 square meters = 870 square feet), but this is a new building, immediately after construction and without interior finishing. There is still a repair, decoration. Because of the fact that it is in a fairly remote city, the process, I'm afraid, will be very much delayed. Therefore, I live as long as in Moscow
Click to expand...



You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.






You could even have your own swimming pool.


----------



## Balancer

Lewdog said:


> You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.



I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."



Lewdog said:


> You could even have your own swimming pool.



Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg

Or was it a joke? 

In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017


----------



## Lewdog

Balancer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could even have your own swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg
> 
> Or was it a joke?
> 
> In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017
Click to expand...



First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.

Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.

Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures


----------



## Balancer

Lewdog said:


> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures



Article written before the Olympic Games  Then there was a lot of such horror in the media. All predicted a complete failure of preparation for the Olympics. Many believed, including me  As I now understand, it was a very well-coordinated media attack on Russia, one of the first such scale. Then it was new. Although the usual media people believed little, but mass messages from "ordinary users of social networks" then believed. Judging by the massive discrepancy that happened between the claimed and the reality, these were the first attempts to actively use trolls and bots in social networks  The Olympics as a result passed almost flawlessly. Well, the entire infrastructure built for the Olympics is used after very active. It was a useful investment of money.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB. I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Lewdog said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could even have your own swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg
> 
> Or was it a joke?
> 
> In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.
> 
> Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.
> 
> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures
Click to expand...


This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.


----------



## Balancer

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.



Yes, indeed, this is better here:

Voice of Russia

I did not notice that this is another topic


----------



## Dalia

Bienvenue Balancer welcome to you at the forum.


----------



## Lewdog

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could even have your own swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg
> 
> Or was it a joke?
> 
> In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.
> 
> Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.
> 
> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.
Click to expand...



Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.  

It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Lewdog said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could even have your own swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg
> 
> Or was it a joke?
> 
> In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.
> 
> Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.
> 
> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.
> 
> It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.
Click to expand...


No warnings were given, just the suggestion that this is better suited for other areas. If you think someone is a sock, PM a mod. I assure you, Balancer is not one.


----------



## Lewdog

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Sochi.  You can probably buy one of the empty Olympic buildings for a couple rubles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could even have your own swimming pool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg
> 
> Or was it a joke?
> 
> In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.
> 
> Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.
> 
> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.
> 
> It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No warnings were given, just the suggestion that this is better suited for other areas. If you think someone is a sock, PM a mod. I assure you, Balancer is not one.
Click to expand...


I never accused him of being one, but I asked questions to figure out or not.  So it's ok to ask questions of new users in an introduction thread as long as you like the questions they ask?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Lewdog said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy, but in Sochi VERY expensive property  And there is no abandoned there. And you in the photo: "Olympic Village (Rome): Built to house the athletes of the 1960 Summer Games, it is now residential apartments."
> 
> Well, here you have the name of the picture itself speaks for itself  - Berlin_Olympic_swimming_venue.jpg
> 
> Or was it a joke?
> 
> In Sochi, just built for the Olympics buildings are used very actively. Now international competitions, rallies, congresses are held there regularly ... Recently the XIX World Festival of Youth and Students was held: #WFYS2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.
> 
> Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.
> 
> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.
> 
> It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No warnings were given, just the suggestion that this is better suited for other areas. If you think someone is a sock, PM a mod. I assure you, Balancer is not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never accused him of being one, but I asked questions to figure out or not.  So it's ok to ask questions of new users in an introduction thread as long as you like the questions they ask?
Click to expand...


If you see something that doesn't belong in a thread, report it. If you think mods read every post and every thread on this forum, think again. What I posted was not directed at ONLY you; it was directed at you AND those that are beginning to take this thread into a political discussion. Most know better.


----------



## Lewdog

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the pictures were to see if you were really good with computers like you said, and secondly to see if you knew if the images were really from Russia to test if you were really from Russia or just a troll from the forum that made up the account.
> 
> Now with that said, I'd like to REALLY know what is going on in Sochi since here in the U.S. all we see is empty buildings there and even during the olympics we saw pictures of stupid construction mistakes.
> 
> Epic Construction Fails At Sochi Winter Olympics In Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.
> 
> It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No warnings were given, just the suggestion that this is better suited for other areas. If you think someone is a sock, PM a mod. I assure you, Balancer is not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never accused him of being one, but I asked questions to figure out or not.  So it's ok to ask questions of new users in an introduction thread as long as you like the questions they ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you see something that doesn't belong in a thread, report it. If you think mods read every post and every thread on this forum, think again. What I posted was not directed at ONLY you; it was directed at you AND those that are beginning to take this thread into a political discussion. Most know better.
Click to expand...


I asked him about the Sochi Olympics in Russia.  That's not political...  He mentioned his home and the new home he was buying, and I brought up the buildings in Sochi.

I'm not going to argue with you about it.  Now you've just ruined the conversation and taken the thread farther off topic.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Lewdog said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not for discussion in Zone 1, which is where "Introduce Yourself" is located. I suggest starting a thread on it in the correct area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.
> 
> It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No warnings were given, just the suggestion that this is better suited for other areas. If you think someone is a sock, PM a mod. I assure you, Balancer is not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never accused him of being one, but I asked questions to figure out or not.  So it's ok to ask questions of new users in an introduction thread as long as you like the questions they ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you see something that doesn't belong in a thread, report it. If you think mods read every post and every thread on this forum, think again. What I posted was not directed at ONLY you; it was directed at you AND those that are beginning to take this thread into a political discussion. Most know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked him about the Sochi Olympics in Russia.  That's not political...  He mentioned his home and the new home he was buying, and I brought up the buildings in Sochi.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you about it.  Now you've just ruined the conversation and taken the thread farther off topic.
Click to expand...


Get a grip. The Olympics have nothing to do with an introduction thread either. That's more 'General Discussion' or area specific since you brought Socchi into it.


----------



## Lewdog

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there are so many posters on this forum that create these sock puppet accounts to troll here, sometimes you have to ask questions to see if a person is real or not.
> 
> It's an introduction thread, are we not allowed to ask questions?  Seems others weren't warned for doing so... or for many that went off-topic in this thread before I even asked the OP questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No warnings were given, just the suggestion that this is better suited for other areas. If you think someone is a sock, PM a mod. I assure you, Balancer is not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never accused him of being one, but I asked questions to figure out or not.  So it's ok to ask questions of new users in an introduction thread as long as you like the questions they ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you see something that doesn't belong in a thread, report it. If you think mods read every post and every thread on this forum, think again. What I posted was not directed at ONLY you; it was directed at you AND those that are beginning to take this thread into a political discussion. Most know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked him about the Sochi Olympics in Russia.  That's not political...  He mentioned his home and the new home he was buying, and I brought up the buildings in Sochi.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you about it.  Now you've just ruined the conversation and taken the thread farther off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a grip. The Olympics have nothing to do with an introduction thread either. That's more 'General Discussion' or area specific since you brought Socchi into it.
Click to expand...


Yep I did because it had to do with his talk about moving and others asking about warmer parts of the country.  See how that works when you read the thread before making comments.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!


----------



## flacaltenn

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!



Balancer has a well chosen name. I'm glad he's here. Makes USMB that much stronger and diverse. 

We ALL like "diverse" -- don't we? Welcome to USMB. 

Anything I can send you electronically from the USA??  You probably can get most anything you want in Moscow.


----------



## Balancer

Just selfie


----------



## Picaro

flacaltenn said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balancer has a well chosen name. I'm glad he's here. Makes USMB that much stronger and diverse.
> 
> We ALL like "diverse" -- don't we? Welcome to USMB.
> 
> Anything I can send you electronically from the USA??  You probably can get most anything you want in Moscow.
Click to expand...


I'm familiar with him from a couple other boards; not a sock, and a good poster, not a troll nor an idiot.


----------



## Picaro

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult



Welcome. I read your posts on another forum frequently. Glad to have you here. Lot of trolls and astro-turfers here, but the lower forums are decent; the politics and Current Events largely a waste of time, unless you enjoy manifestations of severe mental illness and find deviants entertaining ... lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!



*"12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!"*

The entrance is I think 8 out of 10.

The perfect 10 out of 10 entrance can _only_ be achieved wearing a BVLGARI tiara of round cut diamonds and sapphires, the diamonds _must_ be round cut and not any of this inferior pear cut or marquise cut etc. It is accurate that diamonds are a girls best friend.

Hey flacaltenn diamonds _are_ a girls best friend


----------



## flacaltenn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"12 pages...112 posts..Now that's what I call an entrance!"*
> 
> The entrance is I think 8 out of 10.
> 
> The perfect 10 out of 10 entrance can _only_ be achieved wearing a BVLGARI tiara of round cut diamonds and sapphires, the diamonds _must_ be round cut and not any of this inferior pear cut or marquise cut etc. It is accurate that diamonds are a girls best friend.
> 
> Hey flacaltenn diamonds _are_ a girls best friend
Click to expand...


Now just because I invited you on shoe shopping spree -- we're suddenly upping the deal to diamonds??


----------



## Balancer

I do not know if it will be interesting, but I can share some photos and stories from everyday life. Right now I'm standing on the street, waiting for my daughter from school, I'm sorting out the photos on the phone. Nothing remarkable, but to some extent shows a simple life in Moscow  So, yesterday my daughter's school class went to a lecture in the museum of Leo Tolstoy. Before the beginning photographed her classmates 





Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

While writing the text and translating it, my daughter came, and then I'm writing on the bus, which takes us home 

Yesterday after the museum we went to have a snack at McDonald's, on the way passed by such a stand, counting down to the start of the 2018 World Cup. Photographed my daughter 






Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

Has come home, the wife has sent in shop behind products  In the street at us now here such weather. Not the most terrible, but the most disgusting. Wet and dirty.





Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

The music in the headphones, which plays random, suddenly came very, very well to the weather 


Sent from my LG-H990 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Balancer

Back from the store, I went with a bag, so I did not write anything and I'm already writing home  So my short story ends so suddenly. In general, I tried to write poetry and stories in my youth, but I always get poor results in the ending of the works 

In the final photos, there is a store where I buy food. This is a cheap shop for the poor, but it is very well located, next to my house, so I usually buy food here, although there are more prestigious stores far away


----------



## gipper

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


Welcome.  Glad you are here.

This board has many admirers of your president.  In fact, many members secretly wish he was president of the USA.


----------



## Balancer

gipper said:


> Welcome.  Glad you are here.



Thank you.

Wow, I registered on this forum on November 1, less than a month and a half ago. But there is such a feeling that several months have already passed


----------



## sealybobo

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


We learned everything we need to know about Russia from Yakoff Smirnoff in the 1980s

I like Russians because I’m a Detroit red wing fan. Remember larianoff, Constantinoff, federoff and the other two? 

Welcome


----------



## Lewdog

sealybobo said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> We learned everything we need to know about Russia from Yakoff Smirnoff in the 1980s
> 
> I like Russians because I’m a Detroit red wing fan. Remember larianoff, Constantinoff, federoff and the other two?
> 
> Welcome
Click to expand...



Yeah I used to be a Red Wings fan back then... the other two were Fetisov and Kozlov.  Yzerman was my favorite however.


----------



## Balancer

It so happened that I did not buy pyrotechnics in stores for my whole life. Except for Bengal lights. In my childhood and students I used pyrotechnics myself, then there was no time, then there was nowhere to buy.

A week ago, in the GIS-directory in the phone I made a query for "fireworks" and found a pyrotechnics shop less a mile away  from the house.

I went there yesterday. Has bought a bag of all junk  For 2000 rubles, it's about $35  Firecrackers, crackers, Bengal candles, Roman candles, all sorts of flyers from "moths" to rockets of different calibers. Only I did not buy batteries of salutes, they conceptually did not make me happy.

Today, my family tested it in part. According to the test results, Roman candles were the most liked. But I took small, 0.5", 4 pieces in the set, such


So I went today and took four more "candles", but already 2x 1.5" and 2x 1"  Another 2000+ rubles  One and a half inch tubes are such monsters, from the ground to my waist. Especially I was pleased with the instruction - "to thrust into the earth for 2/3 of the length". This is for the pipe almost in the hand thick!  Apparently, the instruction is taken from small candles.

Although small candles are also interesting in their own way. I think that big candles explode at high altitude, which is cool, but far. And from the small candles the charge takes off about 10 meters upwards. And after the explosion, the lower part of the cloud of burning fragments turns out to be on the ground - in reality everything around shines and shoots


----------



## Lewdog




----------



## Balancer

Lewdog said:


> ...



I like this story  —


----------



## Balancer

There is such a popular anecdote  — _Do you want your son to be born or a daughter? — Son of course! *I want to buy a radio-controlled helicopter*!_

I bought a daughter on the New Year  as a gift on the AliExpress microscope  As usual, a gift from a series of the above-mentioned _radio-controlled helicopter_  My daughter is not very interesting yet, and I recalled my childhood with pleasure: D Moreover, the increase in this microscope provides better than in school in my childhood.

In the kit there is a set of ready-made preparations, 12 pieces of different vegetation. And I ordered another set of 48 preparations (I have not come yet, a month and a half already on the way). But it's more interesting, of course, to do it myself 

Here, school classics, peel of onions. An increase of 200 times, but when shooting with a phone through the eyepiece it's difficult to talk about the exact magnification 



 

Here is a crop with a photo of a slice of a leaf of some flower from the kitchen  Chloroplasts are clearly visible. I remember that I did not see them at school. The cells themselves are big white spots.


----------



## Balancer

We went with kids to sledding  Although up to the hill in the Alley Cosmonauts (a place for walking nearby) go for 15 minutes, we go out there rarely.









And in Russia, meanwhile, there are baptismal bathing.


----------



## Balancer

Record snowfall in Moscow. I drove my daughter to the lessons of algorithmic work at VDNKh. Returned home, rake pictures


----------



## Balancer

The snowblower is stuck. The workers dug it out with shovels and pushed it. Even some passers-by approached and advised


----------



## Balancer

I do not know what modern subway cars look like in the USA. I see them regularly only in the movies, but I do not know how much this corresponds to reality. And in the Moscow metro now there are such interesting trains - they are through. Without separation into individual wagons inside. You can go through the whole train without noticing the change of wagons.


----------



## Balancer

Although, if we talk about the subway, then come across and such vintage cars. Interestingly, the car is relatively new, 2010 built. But it's made "under the old days"


----------



## Balancer

Recently opened a new metro station, Troparevo. When I see these trees, the association with the Tree of Pain from Hyperion immediately comes to mind and I look forward to the appearance of the Shrike


----------



## Balancer

Well, in the end, just a photo four years ago without any sense  The temple looks like a toy, but in fact it is a large building, standing much further


----------



## Balancer

Somewhere a week ago, as part of a school assignment, my daughter and I made a bird feeder. But in the courtyard is the XXI century. So I decided to hang the feeder not somewhere in the street, but outside. And sent there a Web camera. Put a program that takes pictures when changing the picture. Birds for a long time ignored the trough, but today the first titmouse arrived. Unfortunately, the titmice eat animal food, but we only have a vegetable in the food trough. It will be necessary to expand the menu 



 

It's a pity, the web-camera at me through the glass badly removes, so the quality is bad.


----------



## Balancer

Meanwhile, in Moscow, winter continues. Over the past two days, the monthly snowfall rate has fallen. In many places the snow lies knee-high. Communal services work continuously, but do not have time to clean all this snow.


----------



## Tilly

Welcome, Balancer


----------



## Balancer

Tilly said:


> Welcome, Balancer



Thank you


----------



## Balancer

Balancer said:


> ...made a bird feeder.



In the program, which detects movement in front of the camera, there were a lot of garbage photos. Now I collected from them such a timelapse


----------



## Balancer

I decided to match the Russian image a little and now I mixed vodka with tomato juice. Made several shots Bloody Mary 



 

In fact, I rarely drink vodka. Last time he drank it a few months ago. I prefer to drink beer. Slightly less often - cognac or wine. Even rarer - rum or whiskey.


----------



## Balancer

My DSLR suddenly fixed itself. Today walked a little along the street


----------



## Balancer

On the motor scooter the inscription: _Delivery of *HOT *pizza._


----------



## Balancer

From old photos. This is May of 2010 year. Dagestan. Mountain village of Kuba. The place where my wife's mother was born and grew up.





In ancient times, the valleys of Dagestan were too valuable a place to settle them. There are few arable land. Therefore, people settled in the mountains, in places unsuitable for farming. At the same time it helped create additional protection from attacks.


----------



## Balancer

Last night I burned myself to the central heating battery. I took an IR thermometer and measured the temperature. 94.0 °C (201.2 °F). The municipal services decided to resist frost, the promised weather forecast. Heating system in my house is old, the degree of heating is not regulated. He called the communal service, they answered that it was normal. We have to open the windows to the street and warm the atmosphere. Russia is a generous soul!


----------



## Balancer

I'm walking down the street to a business meeting. There is heavy snow


----------



## Balancer

Heck. I forgot that the mobile app of the forum monstrously compresses the photo


----------



## Balancer

On the way I see people who came to the opera


----------



## centerleftFL

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult



Welcome, I'm brand new here as well!  I have SOOO many questions for you but 'we'll take later' should we both decide to stay.


----------



## Balancer

centerleftFL said:


> Welcome, I'm brand new here as well!  I have SOOO many questions for you but 'we'll take later' should we both decide to stay.



Ask questions  Although I write on this forum rarely, I read it often.


----------



## Balancer

My wife was returning home from work. At the entrance of the house two drunken guys gave her two huge bouquets of tulips. And in every door handle in the apartments of our house - the flowers are stuck 

This, apparently, the people continue to celebrate the women's day, the 8th of March


----------



## Balancer

Just Russian breakfast now. Vodka. Caviar


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

I see that my perception was mistaken, now that I'm looking at a larger pic of your avatar, but. . .

When it's shrunk down to thumbnail size, that pic makes you look like Jeremy Renner


----------



## Balancer

Not2BSubjugated said:


> When it's shrunk down to thumbnail size, that pic makes you look like Jeremy Renner



That's why it's common to photograph people both in full face and in profile  (both from the front and from the side).


----------



## Balancer

At the Chinese radio-controlled Lego technic tank, I took off the tower and mounted an old FPV quadrocopter. It turned out "RPV-tank"  My son does not understand much yet, but my daughter was absolutely delighted yesterday. She locked herself in one room and crushed us with the help of this tank in another


----------



## Balancer

My daughter and I went to the museum of Russian lubok and naive art yesterday. To avoid clogging up a lot of photos, I posted them as a separate album on Facebook and tried to make an experiment with double commenting, in English and Russian. I do not know if this is a convenient approach, but I'm too lazy to lead two separate sections separately in Russian and separately in English.

Museum of Russian lubok and naive art | Facebook


----------



## Sbiker




----------



## Darkwind

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


I don't know.  You people are the bad guys now, so we'll need a few of your women to keep you here.

Send pics of your best-looking ones.


----------



## Darkwind

Start with this one.








Da!


----------



## Balancer

Darkwind said:


> Send pics of your best-looking ones.



In this topic they were already a lot


----------



## Sbiker

Darkwind said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  You people are the bad guys now, so we'll need a few of your women to keep you here.
> 
> Send pics of your best-looking ones.
Click to expand...


A few of our women???  Why not - take ours Ksusha Sobchak... She would win your next elections and will be your president, not our!  At least she's a bit younger and prettier than Hillary...

Ленинград  Очки Собчак with English subtitles (closed captions) and transcript


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Recently opened a new metro station, Troparevo. When I see these trees, the association with the Tree of Pain from Hyperion immediately comes to mind and I look forward to the appearance of the Shrike
> 
> View attachment 174932



Do you live at the south of red subway line, somewhere near Vnukovo?


----------



## Balancer

Sbiker said:


> Do you live at the south of red subway line, somewhere near Vnukovo?



No, I live near VDNKh


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live at the south of red subway line, somewhere near Vnukovo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I live near VDNKh
Click to expand...


Oh, we're the neighbors, let's go drunk, while Saturday and sunny weather!


----------



## TTTigerWoods

Russia is love, Russia is life.

Please keep meddling in American affairs. For the average observer of CNN, your country’s endeavours are one the greatest sources of entertainment the world can bear witness to.


----------



## Sbiker

TTTigerWoods said:


> Russia is love, Russia is life.
> 
> Please keep meddling in American affairs. For the average observer of CNN, your country’s endeavours are one the greatest sources of entertainment the world can bear witness to.



Are the elections of Russian president just an endeavours to meddle in internal US affairs too? Or asking, what US navy doing in Black Sea so far from American coasts?


----------



## Balancer

Sbiker said:


> Oh, we're the neighbors, let's go drunk, while Saturday and sunny weather!



The last weekend was all busy  But somehow one can meet, yes


----------



## Marion Morrison

Balancer-proof that not all Russian posters are asshat shills. 


I ain't mentionin' no names, but there's the gardening section.


----------



## Balancer

Yesterday I went with my daughter to the Cosmonautics Museum to perform the next stage of the school Olympiad. But there was a HUGE queue at the entrance. I had to give up going to the museum and just climb the snowdrifts


----------



## Marion Morrison

What's snow?


----------



## Balancer

Marion Morrison said:


> What's snow?



Snow is a hydrogen oxide in the solid phase in a finely dispersed form. The substance is white without taste and smell. In small quantities it is harmless to health.


----------



## Sbiker

Balancer said:


> Yesterday I went with my daughter to the Cosmonautics Museum to perform the next stage of the school Olympiad. But there was a HUGE queue at the entrance. I had to give up going to the museum and just climb the snowdrifts
> 
> View attachment 183448
> 
> View attachment 183449



I've been there about a month ago, at the Mentor's Hackaton, nothing changed - the same snow, the same queues ))


----------



## TTTigerWoods

Jesus, the Ruskies actually seem like normal human beings for a sec here. Should it be believed??


----------



## Sbiker

TTTigerWoods said:


> Jesus, the Ruskies actually seem like normal human beings for a sec here. Should it be believed??



Did you think before, we have a corns, tails and pitchforks for unloading a carriages of innocent babies? 

There are no miracles in reality, only environment make us humans. Similar environment - similar humans... How could you personally prefer to live, being Russian, for example?


----------



## TTTigerWoods

Sbiker said:


> TTTigerWoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, the Ruskies actually seem like normal human beings for a sec here. Should it be believed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think before, we have a corns, tails and pitchforks for unloading a carriages of innocent babies?
> 
> There are no miracles in reality, only environment make us humans. Similar environment - similar humans... How could you personally prefer to live, being Russian, for example?
Click to expand...


I was being purely facetious.

Please know for future purposes....I love being edgy.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Balancer said:


> From old photos. This is May of 2010 year. Dagestan. Mountain village of Kuba. The place where my wife's mother was born and grew up.
> 
> View attachment 177642
> 
> In ancient times, the valleys of Dagestan were too valuable a place to settle them. There are few arable land. Therefore, people settled in the mountains, in places unsuitable for farming. At the same time it helped create additional protection from attacks.


*Ban Islam and Deport All Moslems*

The Daggies perpetrated the Boston Marathon massacre.  One of them was named after the Mongol mass murderer, Tamerlane.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sbiker said:


> TTTigerWoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is love, Russia is life.
> 
> Please keep meddling in American affairs. For the average observer of CNN, your country’s endeavours are one the greatest sources of entertainment the world can bear witness to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is US navy doing in Black Sea, so far from American coasts?
Click to expand...

*Entangling Alliance*

Eurinating for NYETO.


----------



## Balancer

New Russian banknotes, 2000 rubles. It's something about $35. Earlier there were banknotes of 1000 rubles and 5000 rubles. I do not know why it was necessary to fill this gap, I do not see the need for these new banknotes, but it turned out very nicely. It's nice to hold in hands  Also, the Central Bank for Android released an application of augmented reality, which "unfolds" such banknotes in space. It's useless, but beautiful  There are cars moving on the bridge, ships are sailing under the bridge. Around the rocket planets are spinning.


----------



## Ringel05

tofit said:


> I really hope in the future we can continue building good space programs with Russia. Like learning how to grow massive trees in space, or feed giant silk worms to get massive amounts of silk and food.


I'm just waiting for the right time to harvest Earth.........


----------



## ChrisL

Hello Balancer!    I can't remember if I welcomed you before or not.  I remember you from another forum though, and I've always enjoyed your posts and pictures of your country that you post.  Hope you are enjoying your time here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Hello Balancer!    I can't remember if I welcomed you before or not.  I remember you from another forum though, and I've always enjoyed your posts and pictures of your country that you post.  Hope you are enjoying your time here.



You just today found this?


----------



## Balancer

It rains. Photographed now from the balcony  Quality bad, so that the drops are not smeared, I had to shoot on ISO3200. And in addition - a small crop. But it's still interesting


----------



## Balancer

ChrisL said:


> Hello Balancer!    I can't remember if I welcomed you before or not.  I remember you from another forum though



Yes, I also remember you, although I do not remember which forum  I communicate in three American forums, but quite irregularly.


----------



## yiostheoy

Balancer said:


> Hello. I arrived from Moscow. This is in Russia, on the planet Earth, in the solar system, in the Milky Way galaxy. I came across your forum and decided to look around. Two years ago, electronic translators reached a level that allows them to communicate in English to those who do not know this language. And I just like that  Since then I have been communicating in several Western political forums, trying to understand the Westerners' point of view on the events in Russia and, conversely, to convey to the West the view of Russia through the barriers of propaganda and the media. The work is ungrateful. Sisyphean labor. The KGB pays me very little, gives only free vodka, food for my tame bear and coupons for the Internet. You can consider me a Kremlin troll, if it is more convenient for you.
> 
> In addition to politics, I am interested in so many things. I am engaged in non-professional photography, amateur astrophoto. I read and watch science fiction. I'm interested in science from quantum physics and cosmology to linguistics and socionics. And much more.
> 
> Married, two children (daughter 9 years and son 2 years).
> 
> I work as a Web programmer. I've been on the Internet since 1997.
> 
> In Russia, I support a popular forum with a variety of topics that began 19 years ago as an aviation and space, and today its most popular sections are politics and the navy.
> 
> I hope that electronic translators do not make understanding me very difficult


I take it that you are still here Balancer .

Your thread is still here obviously.


----------



## ChrisL

Balancer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Balancer!    I can't remember if I welcomed you before or not.  I remember you from another forum though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I also remember you, although I do not remember which forum  I communicate in three American forums, but quite irregularly.
Click to expand...


We were both members at PF.  I don't post there anymore though.  Too many silly rules.


----------



## Balancer

On this day, May 19, the Day of Pioneers was celebrated in the USSR  The Pioneer Organization in the USSR is something of the type of American scouts, only it had coverage all over the country and with ideological overtones. I completely forgot this date, if it was not remembered in Telegram - it would not have occurred to me  Under this case - photos, which are exactly 35 years old (+ month) - April 22, 1983. On the photos - the day when I was accepted into the pioneers


----------



## yiostheoy

I have finally heard enough about Balancer , so iggy list.


----------



## Balancer

yiostheoy said:


> I have finally heard enough about Balancer , so iggy list.



I, too, probably would like to ignore myself. Nirvana. This is bliss, when I do not exist  But, alas. It was a hard week, when you had to work at night, and in the daytime - to sit at home with your children. And I slept for 3-5 hours a day.

And this is happiness. Russian SF&F writer Sergey Lukyanenko described very well in the novel "The morning is approaching", than happiness differs from joy. Accursed electronic translator will accurately come up with everything in the semantic subtleties 

And I finally have Friday. I'll drink brandy until I fall, and then I'll sleep until I wake up. This is joy (not to be confused with happiness!)


----------



## eagle1462010

Same avatar as another poster from Vlad..............hmmmm.............

Well Welcome aboard anyway..............


----------



## Balancer

Comrades! And what happened to politicsforum.org? I do not have this forum open. And this was one of the three American forums where I talked. I would like to believe that this is just a ban on Russian IP, but it looks like it's something more global ...


----------



## Balancer

Just Moscow, the Sokol district that day 15 years ago. July 11, 2003


----------



## Hossfly

Balancer said:


> Just Moscow, the Sokol district that day 15 years ago. July 11, 2003
> 
> View attachment 204155


Where are the wimmins?


----------



## Balancer

Hossfly said:


> Where are the wimmins?



At us women do not go on a motorway in a rain  And sidewalks here are out of sight.


----------



## Balancer

One of these days for the first time has swept on #MCC. This is the outer ring Moscow railway in the Moscow metro system. Movement on it began almost two years ago, but before that my routes did not intersect with it. And now it was required with VDNKh to Voykovskaya to go and the option through the new ring seemed more successful. I noticed how quiet the new trains, "Lastochka" ("Swallow"). And that they have not only toilets, but also racks for bicycles. Civilization!  And a very smooth move. And the acceleration, and the movement - like clockwork. You can build card houses - they will not fall apart


----------



## Balancer

For many years my attention has been attracted to the question of the constant increase in the energy intensity of household appliances. Well, remember, the battery at Terminator-3 exploded with an atomic explosion. And then all this news about the fire and exploded phones, laptops, and recently - electronic cigarettes. Recently, on the roadside near the house, I found a campfire. Wondered why suddenly someone needed a fire near the road? This we only see in the movies about the American homeless people  Yes, and the place of the fire looks somehow not very natural. When I passed by the third time, I came closer. I see - a lot of burnt out 18650 batteries. It's unlikely that the Musk's Tesla burned, so, given the number of batteries and the absence of other large components, it is likely that some owner of self-balancing scooter (or something like that) was unlucky.


----------



## Gracie

This is an introduction thread. Maybe you should start a general topic about your life instead of taking up space in intro section.


----------



## Balancer

Gracie said:


> This is an introduction thread. Maybe you should start a general topic about your life instead of taking up space in intro section.



I did not want to start a new separate topic, so it was not considered any propaganda or spam 

Which section, do you think is better suited for such a blog?


----------



## Hugo Furst

*You've been 'introduced' for over 8 months.*

*Thread moved to General Discussion*


----------



## Balancer

WillHaftawaite said:


> *Thread moved to General Discussion*



Thank You!


----------



## Balancer

Moscow, Petrovka, 38. One of those Moscow addresses that everyone in the USSR knew from childhood, as in Britain they know Baker Street 221B  Previously, there was a Moscow Criminal Investigations Department ("MUR"), which very often figured in a detective movie. Now - the same thing, only under a different, more bureaucratic name.

In general, I am depressed in Russia by the growth of bureaucratization of names, mass bureaucratic style at every step. Even on the bus you go, social advertising - "... this can lead to the creation of an emergency sutuation!".  As if they can not just say "can cause an accident".


----------



## Balancer

I already wrote earlier in the topic (1, 2) that in the winter hung a feeder outside the window. Now the summer, the heat, the window is open, but the birds still arrive. Afraid, because they sit at arm's length from me, grab the feed and then fly away again  I once started even taking pictures of them at point-blank range, but then stopped, all the pictures are the same 



 

And the question is in English. I do not trust the electronic translator here. One such bird is a tit or titmouse. And if a lot of tit, then how? Is the interpreter stubbornly substituting - *tits*?


----------



## Balancer

Last weekend I went to a friend's dacha. Drank beer with him  Here he mows the grass in front of the dacha being built. By the way, it's funny that Google does not want to translate the word "dacha". How correctly to name a country house for summer holidays? Holiday cottage? Weekend house? Country cottage?


----------



## Balancer

For two weeks now I have been regularly cruising between my village and Kaliningrad. I'm preparing the finishing in a new apartment, which I bought last year. Therefore, foreign forums do not have time to write, mostly I write to my Russian-language Twitter and Telegram  Although there are many interesting photos. All this time the weather was very hot on our street, to +30..32 °C (+86..90 °F). And this is at a humidity of 80-90%. Today the temperature has dropped to comfortable at +25 °C (+77 °F) and it rained. Photographed it from the balcony


----------



## Balancer

Since I got here, here is another photo taken the other day. Closer to the political theme of the forum  Periodically low overhead fly new Su-30SM. Train pilots. Looks beautiful, a pair of fighters sweeps in the sky as glued to each other, as one. I see these aircrafts here for the first time, apparently, the renewal of the aircraft fleet has reached these places. Before, only Su-24 bombers were flying and, rarely, Su-27 fighters.


----------



## Balancer

A little art. Steampunk-horror at the bus station in Kaliningrad


----------



## Balancer

Rosehip (Brier? Eglantine?) In the yard in the village.


----------



## Balancer

And the neighbor's cat to you!


----------



## Balancer

Every time I come to the Kaliningrad region from Moscow, I am amazed by the texture of the local sky  In Moscow the sky is less expressive. It is usually either purely monotonic-blue, or covered with dense clouds. In Kaliningrad, the sky often has a very beautiful drawing. Here in this photo is my village after the rain. It was only a few hours after the strongest downpour, the pictures of which I posted above.


----------



## Balancer

Next year I plan with my family to relocate from Moscow to Kaliningrad. Therefore, now I have begun to pay more attention to things to which I have got used to for 28 years of life in Moscow and have not paid attention. I began to photograph more often the streets along which I am going home. In memory  Sometimes something interesting happens.

Yesterday I walked from one district of Moscow to another, and on the way I photographed such an Orthodox church. By the way, this is a new building, was built last year. In general, I am against the aggressive expansion of the Orthodox presence, but I cannot fail to note the beauty of some decisions


----------



## Balancer

Moscow a few days ago. Photo from the hospital where my daughter is being treated.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Balancer said:


> Next year I plan with my family to relocate from Moscow to Kaliningrad. Therefore, now I have begun to pay more attention to things to which I have got used to for 28 years of life in Moscow and have not paid attention. I began to photograph more often the streets along which I am going home. In memory  Sometimes something interesting happens.
> 
> Yesterday I walked from one district of Moscow to another, and on the way I photographed such an Orthodox church. By the way, this is a new building, was built last year. In general, I am against the aggressive expansion of the Orthodox presence, but I cannot fail to note the beauty of some decisions
> 
> View attachment 219858



Hey, that's a nice photograph of the Church, Balancer. It's all in the angle, I always say.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Balancer said:


> Here in this photo is my village after the rain. It was only a few hours after the strongest downpour, the pictures of which I posted above.
> 
> View attachment 209994



You guys should get together and pull those weeds out of those pavers, Balancer. Eventually they'll take over and the roots will get so big that the pavers start going out of level. Then people will be tripping and falling all over the place. Don't you have homeowners associations over there? We have them here. They're like mini governments that tell you what you can and can't do with your house and your flowers and shrubs and your driveway and things like that. And you know what, now that I think about it, I pay them dues. Hm. It's a heck of a thing, isn't it?

Anyway. Yeah. Should get together and get on those weeds, man.


----------

